# Knob tailed gecko rack build



## citezenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi there guys most of you won't know me as I'm somewhat of a silent user, but I thought it was time to share something that I'm very excited about. 

Next month from Hamm I will obtaing 0.2 hypo nephrurus amyae and 1.1 nephrurus amyae to go with my 1.0.1. 

So I have decided to build a rack to house these and any future offspring.

I already have a rack that I built for my rhacs so I want this new one to fit in a look good (bit OCD I know) 

The rhac rack 










So I have opted to use big dug racking (£99 for 3 racks!) 1 for the gecko rack, 1 for equipment storage and my children's pythons and 1 for spares I.e extra shelves ect.

Here is the 1st rack set up








Obviously needs some modifiying. Will be spraying the metalwork black and cladding sides and back with ply for extra stability more than asthetics. 

Now I have the rack set up I could get some accurate measurements. 
This will fit 6 35l rubs and 6 12l rubs. So I have ordered these and will continue when they arrive.

Let me know what you think guys


----------



## citezenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

*Finished*

Hay guys 

Been really busy of late with work and building this rack so I have kind of forgot to update this thread. 

I have actually finished it but I took some pics so il go through what I did. 

Once the boxs arrived I cut squares out of black foam board and holes in the boxs, I then sandwiched fly screen between the 2 and bolted then siliconed in place 










I then sprayed the entire unit black and painted the shelves. 










Each shelf is heated via a heat strip connected to lucky reptile thermo control 2's

Each tub is furnished with a single piece of dessert wood and an upturned plant saucer as a hide. I have used playpit sand (baked in the oven) as a substrate. 










Now everything was set up! All I had to do was wait..


----------



## citezenhead (Jun 23, 2009)

*Arrival*

Then today...









One of the hypos! 

Have left the others to settle (long journey) will take pictures when they've settled. 

All in all I now have 1.3.2 nephrurus amyae! 

Let the project begin....


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking good mate :2thumb:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

nice, i like your original racks


----------



## webbly (Feb 16, 2011)

looking good, i expect a proper tour on the 5th


----------

